# Reverand Obama



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Good grief reverend Obama is on FOX right now telling us about his faith. I don't know if he is theologically challenged, or simply trying to mislead others. I can't listen to him without thinking about Revelations where it says in later days Satan will be released for a short time to deceive the nations. Lies flow out of this guys mouth so naturally. He talks about the gospel of Jesus, but he is twisting it to accept Islam. That wasn't the message from Jeremiah shortly before the Babylonians came to Israel. 
As I type he is saying we should pray for all religions to have the freedom to practice their religion. He says this is what we are called on to do. He sure doesn't understand.


----------

